# Long shot - Beer Castle.



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

There used to be a Eurosport advert for a German beer.

Part of the advert was a magnificent helicopter shot of a Germanic castle on an outcrop of rock above a town.

Anyone know it ?

I can't even remember the beer name, except it was a German mouthful.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Haven't seen the add but could it have been Neuschwanstein ?

pete


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

peejay said:


> Haven't seen the add but could it have been Neuschwanstein ?pete


Doesn't ring a bell.

It must have been 4 years ago now, it did run for a few years.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Was it this one?


----------



## tammy (May 12, 2005)

*German Castle*

Don't remeber the advert,but one schloss that comes to mind is,if I remember rightly on the road from Iserlohn to Alteana.Mind that memory is from forty years ago!!!


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: German Castle*



tammy said:


> Don't remeber the advert,but one schloss that comes to mind is,if I remember rightly on the road from Iserlohn to Alteana.Mind that memory is from forty years ago!!!


Hey! that brings back memories 

Ian


----------

